# what are the differences between the URS4 and URS6?



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

From what I have found, the only differences are the years produced. is there any other way to tell?








just curious.


----------



## s216v (Jun 1, 2000)

*Re: what are the differences between the URS4 and URS6? (verb.move)*

S4/S6 Model Changes
here -> http://www.s-cars.org/postnuke...d=159


----------

